# Warriors shopping Forston to the Knicks???



## KashMoney (Aug 27, 2002)

Its true the Warriors are shoping Forston to the Knicks acording to espn insider.I am a Knicks fan and I would love the trade but what do you guys think about it please tell me.And the trade would be for spree and or thomas:rbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :gbanana: :banana:


----------



## NYKnick87 (Sep 1, 2002)

On RealGM someone posted the Insider article saying that GS offered Fortson for Ward and Knight. Not sure if I would do it because it would give us another undersized PF furthering the glut. Also, both Knight and Ward's contracts are up in two years and it is said that Fortson's rebounds are inflated because he usually gets them off his own misses and tends to fight over teammates for them.


----------



## NYKnick87 (Sep 1, 2002)

Oh yeah and they were also offering Chris Mills who we had in the Sprewell Deal. I wouldn't mind him because he's an OK SF.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I would do that deal in a heart beat,if you coulsd pull of a deal with dallas for Van X and Wang...

So you would be trading 

ward
thomas
knight
harrington
spree(mentioned in another post)

for
Van X
Fortson 
mills
Bradley or wang

As much as i like spree and thomas,this team is going NOWHERE fast and Thomas is not a center...The Knicks made a decision to overpay Houston,and he and Spree can not play the same position,so one must go....Van X,Mcdyess,Houston,Wang,Anderson(weak link),with that animal fortson is not that bad


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> I would do that deal in a heart beat,if you coulsd pull of a deal with dallas for Van X and Wang...
> 
> So you would be trading
> ...


Well said. I agree. Fortson would give us a player like Oakley,Mason,Xavier Mcdaniel, that we have not had in a while. I dont care if he is 6-6 or 7-6 if he grabs 12 boards a game whats the difference? Plus he can score a bit down there in the post and I love his rough and tough style of play he would be a crowd favorite at the Garden I think. I would love this deal to take place.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Fortson is not on Dallas, and if you were to get him, Wang would have to go to GS...

-Petey


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Its 2 separate trades Petey...First we trade Knight and Ward for Fortson and Mills..Then we trade Kurt Thomas and Spree or whoever they want for Van X and Wang...The key is getting Fortson which according to insider,Golden State is willing to do for short term contracts..Even Layden can not #$%^^ this one up


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> I would do that deal in a heart beat,if you coulsd pull of a deal with dallas for Van X and Wang...
> 
> So you would be trading
> ...


That's Bradley AND Wang, not Bradley OR Wang. Spree, Thomas, and Harrington for only Van Exel and Bradley DOES NOT WORK under the salary cap, the salaries DO NOT MATCH UP. But if you throw in Wang, it works.

By the way, Fortson and Mills for Ward and Knight ALSO works.

AND, as I wrote in a separate post, the Knicks would THEN make Michael Redd--who is still un-signed by the Bucks and who was EXTREMELY productive down the stretch for Milwaukee (more productive than Spree was during the same time frame)--a big offer that the cost-conscious Bucks won't be able to match. The same contract offer that Ricky Davis got--6 yrs, $34 mil--would work. The Bucks are freaking out about entering luxury tax territory (as evidenced by that Glenn Robinson trade), and if they were to match this offer for Redd, NOT ONLY would they have a TON of money committed longterm to the least important position on the court (small forward), they would have to pay the luxury tax, they'd lose out on those redistributed escrow dollars.

In other words, the Bucks would let the Knicks have Michael Redd. And I think that it goes without saying that Michael Redd is a HUGE upgrade over Shandon Anderson.

By the way, I think trading for Danny Fortson is a pretty bad idea. Even if you DO trade Kurt Thomas, you STILL have Antonio McDyess AND Clarence Weatherspoon. AND I think that you'd be better off trading Ward and Knight to the GRIZZLIES for some of THEIR unwanted longterm contracts--Jason Williams, Michael Dickerson, Lorenzen Wright. Aren't ALL THREE OF THOSE PLAYERS better than Danny Fortson?

How about Charlie Ward, Travis Knight, and Frank Williams to the Grizz for Jason Williams and Lorenzen Wright? Jerry West would do that trade in a SECOND. And c'mon, FRANK WILLIAMS? How good is that guy ever going to get? I don't even LIKE Jason Williams, but will FRANK Williams REALLY ever be ANY BETTER than JASON Williams is RIGHT NOW? I doubt it. And talk about an incredible bunch of perimeter shooters--Nick Van Exel, Jason Williams, Allan Houston, Michael Redd--WOW! Those guys could really open up the middle for Antonio McDyess.

Let's say that the Knicks make that deal (with Wang Zhi Zhi AND Shawn Bradley) with the Mavs, AND that they sign Michael Redd, AND that they make that trade with the GRIZZLIES, not the WARRIORS. How would the Knicks look next season? Like this:

Starting lineup

PG Nick Van Exel (32 minutes/game)
SG Allan Houston (32 minutes/game)
SF Michael Redd (32 minutes/game)
PF Antonio McDyess (36 minutes/game)
C Lorenzen Wright (28 minutes/game)

Key reserves: Jason Williams (32 minutes/game), Shandon Anderson (16 minutes/game), Clarence Weatherspoon (12 minutes/game), Wang Zhi Zhi (12 minutes/game), Shawn Bradley (8 minutes/game)

End of the bench (no PT): Howard Eisley, Michael Doleac

Now I don't see that team making the playoffs, but that bunch of players SHOULD sell plenty of season tickets, which is, after all, the bottom line here, isn't it?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

If Dallas trades Bradley and Wang,who backs up lafrentz???Thomas i suppose...as for Fortson vs the Memphis boys,according to Insider the Warriors are shopping Fortson as Jamison is their starting Power foward and they feel Fortson will not be a happy backup..Then again,if he comes to NY he will be a backup as well....

Spree has to go(unfortunetly) and yes Redd would be a welcome addition....

i do think Thomas will wind up in a Mavs uniform and one way or another Van X will be in Ny


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I can't see Spree off the bench... I doubt he will be happy, unless he plays sf, and gets fewer shots then he did in NY.

-Petey


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

by the way,on RealGM Kohl(bucs owner) said he will not sell of important people on the team,i.e. Michael Redd and said he is here to win and not just make a profit


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> by the way,on RealGM Kohl(bucs owner) said he will not sell of important people on the team,i.e. Michael Redd and said he is here to win and not just make a profit


Well, what the hell is the guy SUPPOSED to say? "I intend to keep this team's payroll under $52 million, because our goal here in Milwaukee is turning a profit, not winning ballgames." It's called PR. I'll be surprised if this guy allows the Bucks to match a huge 6 yr $34 mil offer for Redd from the Knicks. I'll also be surprised if the team signs Travis Best.

Bottom line, I'll be surprised if Kohl backs that statement up. What will PROBABLY happen is THIS: Redd signs a big offer sheet from the Knicks, the Bucks say that they would like to bring Redd back, but they refuse to overpay for what amounts to a backup SF, they already did that with Tim Thomas a few years back and they learned their lesson, that they are a small market team, that the Knicks are completely financially irresponsible, and that the Knicks' financial irresponsibility makes it difficult for other teams to retain their players sometimes.

By the way, the Mavs won't miss Wang or Bradley, if they need some backup C minutes, they'll get them from Evan Eschmeyer. I still think the Mavs will end up with Hakeem Olajuwon before the season starts, actually.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

The Dream????I have never seen an athlete deteriorate so quickly other than Riddic Bowe..He has nothing left in the gas tank and should retire...


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> By the way, I think trading for Danny Fortson is a pretty bad idea. Even if you DO trade Kurt Thomas, you STILL have Antonio McDyess AND Clarence Weatherspoon.


Just want to point out that you may be failed to realize that the Knicks don't have a good enough center, that means if McDyess is healthy and play 35 minutes a night, he'll spend 15 minutes on center spot, which also means he'll only play roughly 20 minutes on PF. You certainly won't want to let Weatherspoon play 28 minutes right? So overall I think it isn't a bad trade for the Knicks.


----------

